#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по 18 коренным текстам и комментариям традиции Ламрим - 2014

## Ярл

Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы по 18 коренным текстам и комментариям традиции Ламрим (23-29 декабря 2014 г.). Надеюсь, кому-нибудь помогу, потому что скачать их довольно непросто :Smilie:  К сожалению, 1го дня нет.



https://yadi.sk/d/vQsGCJnrdqWnb

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2015), Гошка (05.09.2015), Ильят (25.08.2015), Че Линг (09.01.2015)

----------


## Ильят

Огромное спасибо! Нет ли у Вас Учений по 18 коренным текстам и комментариям традиции Ламрим за 2013 г.? Огромная просьба, пожалуйста, поделитесь! Давно уже ищу, всеми способами пробовал скачать, и никак...

----------


## Нико

> Огромное спасибо! Нет ли у Вас Учений по 18 коренным текстам и комментариям традиции Ламрим за 2013 г.? Огромная просьба, пожалуйста, поделитесь! Давно уже ищу, всеми способами пробовал скачать, и никак...


Поищите на www.dalailama.com. Русский перевод слушать бессмысленно.

----------

Ильят (04.09.2015)

----------


## Гошка

> Поищите на www.dalailama.com. Русский перевод слушать бессмысленно.


http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiPJ_g02LuOgOG0ZNk5j1jA

----------

Olkhon (18.02.2016), Ильят (15.09.2015)

----------

